# Why FreeBSD is as-is?



## P15C15 (Jul 16, 2018)

Recently read the post of Dutch...and I have a few words to say.
To those that think that this *is* Windows, Linux, Mac, etc., please, get off those thoughts of your head.
This is not other OS, although is sometimes used for others.
I think that since I've installed it, I didn't learned too much.
The thing that I reached using it, was: *practice*
Was *hardening*
Now I have no troubles dealing with troubles on others OS.
Because once you've reached one point, you won't go back.
Instead of decline and give up, and install Windows or Linux or whatever, I installed this.
And I fought. And I think that I won.
"Why FreeBSD is/ is not like...?"
Because it is FreeBSD.
This didn't came from the same programmers that created those OS's. This didn't passed though the same problems that others systems passed, the same for its benefits.
This is like you wanted to modify or change a person to your desires.
Let me say you: *you won't succeed with that kinda mentality*
Let me make you all a suggestion: first, use Windows.
Once you've get sick or deal with its histories, migrate to Linux.
Once you've verified that none of its distro's it's for you, try with some of the *BSD
At that point, you probably were enoughly hardened and practiced and deal with the enough quantity of troubles and no-help for to came to say here that kind of questions.
So, first, use a PC. Then try with this.
Thanks and bye.


----------



## kstef (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm not sure what's the point of this post, because people who look up here are either BSD users or people who are interested. If they are interested, there's a great resource for beginners called handbook.



P15C15 said:


> Now I have no troubles dealing with troubles on others OS. Because once you've reached one point, you won't go back.



I disgree, because things are getting better (or worse) and for instance, you had to make Xorg configuration files (Xorg -configure) and now it is configured automatically and it's not recommended nowadays. The same with the samba filesystem, which (I can be wrong) was replaced by cifs (at least in GNU/Linux). So even if you know how to deal with something, it doesn't mean it's "permanent" and always up to date knowledge.

By the way, PC stands for "personal computer" and shouldn't be mistaken with the windows operating system.


----------

